# Gallery additions.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Since things are a bit quiet, I entered three additions to my gallery album today. Hope this is okay?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

of course it is OK. Why don't you add those pictures to this thread and make it easier for us to view them.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> of course it is OK. Why don't you add those pictures to this thread and make it easier for us to view them.


Okay Terry, here they are. The frames are all simulated using Paint.:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are all wonderful. You do amazing work. My favorite of these is the first one of the lady.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thank you Terry for the kind comments. The first one is based on the film _Persuasion_, a film adaptation of Jane Austen's novel of the same name.
The location was also used for the Jeremy Irons Meryl Streep film,_The French Lieutenant's Woman_


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Your watercolors are fantastic, they have a unique look to them, that's something every artist strives for and you got it!


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Liz said:


> Your watercolors are fantastic, they have a unique look to them, that's something every artist strives for and you got it!


Thanks Liz. On and off I've always drawn and painted (mainly drawn including draughtsmanship) but only ever for the love of it as I've never sold a painting in my life. I retired a few years ago and can give time to the art now. I have a specific target now to try and catch the spirit of impressionism that Monet practised where he painted things as he saw them rather than trying for realism or photography. Light, mood, atmosphere, noise, even smells (if that were possible) all influence a painting or sketch for me. I'm putting another two efforts here to try and show what I want. One is a local market in my home town and the other a place I know quite well and have visited quite often, Haworth is the home village of the famous Bronte sisters of literature fame, and a very atmospheric place. My sketch is early evening when people are wending home. Both are line and wash sketches. Hope my entusiasm isn't boring..:wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am falling in love with your work! Great colors and themes.


----------

